# Slimming World question



## Carina1962 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am hoping to start Slimming World group next week and have been reading through a book that someone at work gave me who lost 3 stones with SW.  This is my last resort now to try and lose weight as i have tried everything else but have heard really good reports about this and how 'diabetic friendly' it is.  My question is, although i will try and start cooking more with all the lovely looking recipes that go with SW, if i do buy the odd 'convenient' tin/jar etc how do you work out the Syns in the product ie if i buy a jar of pasta sauce for example how do i work out the Syns from the nutritional value for say, 100g of the sauce? thanks


----------



## Timetolookafterme (Mar 3, 2012)

*Syn directory*



carina62 said:


> I am hoping to start Slimming World group next week and have been reading through a book that someone at work gave me who lost 3 stones with SW.  This is my last resort now to try and lose weight as i have tried everything else but have heard really good reports about this and how 'diabetic friendly' it is.  My question is, although i will try and start cooking more with all the lovely looking recipes that go with SW, if i do buy the odd 'convenient' tin/jar etc how do you work out the Syns in the product ie if i buy a jar of pasta sauce for example how do i work out the Syns from the nutritional value for say, 100g of the sauce? thanks



Hi I used to do slimming world and lost loads now doing again but on my own at home as I know what to do just have to do it. At slimming world they have a book called the syn directory which has thousands of products sin values also once a member you can phone them or go on line to find out. You should have no problems . Good luck.


----------



## Katieb (Mar 4, 2012)

Carina I have a copy of the directory which you can have as I no longer use it. Have successfully lost 3 stones with SW and pretty much know the values of most things. PM your address and I'll post it to you. Katiex


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks KatieB, have just PM you my address and thanks


----------



## nitaduck (Mar 12, 2012)

*slimming world*

i need to lose quite alot of weight and was thinking of going to sw and after reading the threads re sw i am going to give it a try
thanks girls
nita


----------



## Caroline (Mar 15, 2012)

Good luck with SW, they seem to help quite a lot of people.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 18, 2012)

I will be joining tomorrow evening with a friend so will let you know how my 1st week goes a week tomorow  i really do hope i lose weight this time


----------



## MargB (Mar 22, 2012)

Carina, on the SW website there is a Syns Online section where you can either put in the manufacturer and find the exact product or put in the information from the pack and they will tell you how many syns it is.

Only a rough guide as some foods that will come up with a syn value are actually free on some of the plans or can count as healthy extras.  Asking about syn values is one of the things you can do when you stay to group after weigh in.  My session sometimes has taster sessions when people bring in food they have prepared - always good fun!

Enjoy - have a laugh and watch the weight fall off - as long as you put in the work.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Carina,

How are you getting on? I am sure you will find the classes very helpful and supportive.

I used to stick to red days but that was just me. I think its an idea to have one or two green days as then when you get to goal it won't be such a shock when you reintroduce some carbs.


----------



## Carina1962 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello Lucy, thank you for asking.  I lost a measley 1/2 lb last week which was my first week weigh in but not sure why such a low number when i stuck to diet 100% but all i can think of is that i was getting used to the diet and mainly did the Original plan but this week have been doing the Extra Easy so hopefully on Mon i will get a much better number.  I won't give up and will go every week.  If i don't get a better loss then i will go and see my GP to get my thyroid checked out because surely i can't be the only person who cannot lose weight on SW or WW?


----------

